# 2016 Cruze Clunking noise after releasing the brake



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

If the electronics are the same in these units that is the ABS Auto Self Check which occurs once per start up and can be heard and felt in the pedal as a grinding, squealing sound at around 8 to 12 mph. However I could be wrong?


----------



## TuanWoodruff (May 31, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> If the electronics are the same in these units that is the ABS Auto Self Check which occurs once per start up and can be heard and felt in the pedal as a grinding, squealing sound at around 8 to 12 mph. However I could be wrong?


This clunking noise occurs right after the car start (not at around 8-12 mph) from auto stop and it happen multiple times in one trip. do you think it is the same issue still?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

TuanWoodruff said:


> This clunking noise occurs right after the car start (not at around 8-12 mph) from auto stop and it happen multiple times in one trip. do you think it is the same issue still?


No I don't. I didn't even like my original answer, time to schedule a service trip!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, we need to confirm the exact model of your car. Is this a 2016 Cruze Limited LS Automatic or a 2016 Cruze LS Automatic. The Limited is a 1.8L engine and the other trim is a 1.4T direct injection engine.

In the case of the LS Limited, this is the nature of the beast but most people who hear it report this every single time. The generation 1 automatics have a shift to neutral feature that some people can hear reengaging.

If it's a generation 2 LS then I'm going to guess that the times you don't hear the clunk is when the auto-stop feature didn't engage. When the auto-stop restarts the engine this is a light but noticlble clunk.

In both cases I suspect your car is operating normally.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Can someone tell me how the a/c is driven in a stop start engined car?


----------



## TuanWoodruff (May 31, 2016)

obermd said:


> First, we need to confirm the exact model of your car. Is this a 2016 Cruze Limited LS Automatic or a 2016 Cruze LS Automatic. The Limited is a 1.8L engine and the other trim is a 1.4T direct injection engine.
> 
> In the case of the LS Limited, this is the nature of the beast but most people who hear it report this every single time. The generation 1 automatics have a shift to neutral feature that some people can hear reengaging.
> 
> ...


Hi, my car is 2016 Chevy Cruze LS Automatic (gen 2). Sometimes when I dont hear the clunk, the auto-stop feature did engage, I had checked this multiple times. Also, the clunking noise is fairly loud and noticeable


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Can someone tell me how the a/c is driven in a stop start engined car?


Two A/C modes. ECO mode the A/C stops and the blower switches to low. Full mode the engine doesn't stop.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Two A/C modes. ECO mode the A/C stops and the blower switches to low. Full mode the engine doesn't stop.


That makes stop start pretty useless in an Australian summer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> That makes stop start pretty useless in an Australian summer.


Ditto here in the Southern US. But it makes for excellent EPA City mileage calculations. EPA testing is done with all accessories (radio, A/C, daytime running lamps, etc.) off.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

obermd said:


> Two A/C modes. ECO mode the A/C stops and the blower switches to low. Full mode the engine doesn't stop.


Full mode does not disable the autostop it just make it stop less and for shorter periods of time it will still stop with the AC on max. it senses the temp in the car and after a raise of so many degrees it starts the engine driver comfort trumps fuel economy.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Ditto here in the Southern US. But it makes for excellent EPA City mileage calculations. EPA testing is done with all accessories (radio, A/C, daytime running lamps, etc.) off.


And they smashed VW for cheating, two faced it seems.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Clunk might just be the transmission engaging once the engine starts. Transmission goes into neutral, engine shuts off, engine restarts, transmission puts itself back in gear.

Sounds like what you're describing, anyway.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> And they smashed VW for cheating, two faced it seems.


TOTALLY different scenarios.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> And they smashed VW for cheating, two faced it seems.





jblackburn said:


> TOTALLY different scenarios.


VW was caught cheating on emissions. This would be a MPG cheat, but only if it is shown to bring the car's fuel economy down significantly below the rated City MPG. Given that GM is rather conservative with their fuel economy numbers I doubt that the A/C being on all the time will bring this number down far enough to cause an issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

TuanWoodruff said:


> I just recently bought a 2016 Chevy Cruze LS and everything is good so far except for this one problem. When the car come to a stop, the car automatically turn off (auto stop feature) and then when I let go of the brake, the car turn back on but after the car turn on i hear this clunking noise (almost like a gear being shift or a knocking noise). This noise does not occur all of the time so I am assuming it is a problem . Does anyone know what the issue could be? so that when I call the dealership I can explain to them better. Thank you.


Hey there TuanWoodruff,

Congratulations on the purchase of your new Cruze! I'm sorry to hear that you're experiencing this knocking noise concern. If you'd like assistance in setting up a diagnosis at the dealership, let me know and I'd be happy to help!

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## TuanWoodruff (May 31, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there TuanWoodruff,
> 
> Congratulations on the purchase of your new Cruze! I'm sorry to hear that you're experiencing this knocking noise concern. If you'd like assistance in setting up a diagnosis at the dealership, let me know and I'd be happy to help!
> 
> ...



Thank you but I have already set up an appointment with the closest Chevrolet dealership. I hope it goes well (finger crossed).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

TuanWoodruff said:


> Thank you but I have already set up an appointment with the closest Chevrolet dealership. I hope it goes well (finger crossed).


Sounds good, TuanWoodruff. 

Please keep us updated on how it goes at the dealership and let us know if you need any additional assistance in the meantime!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ryan4ward (Jun 8, 2016)

My 2016 LS is doing the very same thing. I have 400 miles on the car and just about a week ago started noticing the "clunking" sound as I let off the brake and engine starts up. It's also accompanied by an extremely subtle jolt. So from what I'm reading in these replies it's normal? Also the gas mileage seems very low from the 30-42 I was expecting. It's really only getting around 20 mpg and the computer is saying 25. Maybe it's just me I'm not sure yet. I'm taking it to the dealer this weekend for a recall on the battery and I will voice my concerns.


----------



## Merlin803 (Jun 26, 2016)

I just picked up a 2016 LT yesterday and notice a slight clunk when releasing the brakes and also the A/C blower completely stops unless the car is moving, even when the eco setting is off.


----------



## bryberg (Jul 27, 2014)

Does the clunk noise happen only when A/C is on? maybe the noise is the compressor clutch re-engaging after auto-start?


----------



## macdrone (Aug 25, 2016)

*Stop and go*

I found in my stop and go heat with it on Eco mode it was actually making a clunking sound and could feel it in the car from the passenger front area. With the car on full A/C the sound never came back. For me that was all the clunking issue as it does it at slow speeds. Probably a limit of the system riding the line. Its a nasty clunk to be sure.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I have 2016 and have the noise too. Its mainly when going slow. Of course the dealer said its normal but its not because i another exact 2016 that didn't make the noise at all. Its most noticeable going slow over bumps or when auto stop starts the engine and it engages the transmission. Its not horrible but is shouldn't be there. I think something is just not tight enough. I'm going to look at tightening the swaybar bolts, sway bar links and the strut bolts this weekend to see if goes away. I thinks its the sway bar bolts because of the way it sounds. I will respond with my findings once i'm done.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Mine does this as well when auto start engages after taking my foot off the brake, but only after stop and go traffic, and it needs to be hot outside, >85F. Otherwise it remains quiet w/ no clunk when I start to go again.

Auto Stop is probably the only thing I don't like about this car. I didn't notice it during my test drive, but I think that was because the Max AC was on, which won't allow Auto Stop to engage until it's got enough cold air circulating in the cabin (comfort trumps mpg?). Wish there was an option to turn it off.

Auto stop annoyances:
- When parking, you press the brake to stop and when putting it in park, car turns back on... sometimes only a half second after stopping and turning off. Sounds like I stall out to everyone else, and car will lurch if I park and realize I can inch up when I remove foot from brake and car turns back on. When parking now I keep the gear selector in L to disable auto stop.
- Engages immediately when stopping. It'd be nice to have a 1-2 second grace period. i.e... parking, stopping at a red light that just turned green. *Stopping and turning right on red*. Sometimes if my foot is barely on the brake pedal, it won't engage, but I'd rather not find that happy medium and risk overshooting a stop line. 
- A/C blower when on max feels like it goes to 1 setting before off when auto stop is on.

I'll be happy in the winter, as I read auto stop doesn't engage when temp is below 32F. Hope that's true.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

I did find tightening one of the sway bar bolts help with some of the noise. I didn't have the correct tool to get to the second bolt because its so close to the firewall. but what i'm getting from this is whoever is putting the right side of the suspension doesn't have the right torque settings for the bolts. Its also possible the strut is not fully tight either. So if your mechanically inclined you can tighten these up your self or tell the dealer to just retighten everything.


----------



## cruzelt2016 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mine has the same noise from under the passenger floor board. I took it in to my local service department. They had it for about 4 hours and said it is a know issue with the new Cruze. Tie rod is bad. They said in cooler weather or when you first drive the vehicle it is not noticeable, but after the part heats up do to climate or use it starts the noise. They informed me they are on National backorder and that they have 4 other new Cruze with the same issue, 2 of which are their loaners. Service manager said the part has changed numbers twice and now has a final part number. The order screen does show 0 on hand. I have had my car a month now and it started out just doing it when reengaging from the auto stop feature, but now does it intermittently during normal driving as well.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

That's good to know. got to schedule a appointment. Mine does exactly what yours does. my steering wheel is not centered so they can fix that at same time.

Makes you wonder why no recall yet. did they say its ok to keep driving?


----------



## cruzelt2016 (Sep 2, 2016)

Said it's okay to drive but if I feel the car start to pull or shaking in the steering wheel to bring it in or call roadside assistance. They said if that happens I will be put in a loaner at no cost.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

cruzelt2016 said:


> Said it's okay to drive but if I feel the car start to pull or shaking in the steering wheel to bring it in or call roadside assistance. They said if that happens I will be put in a loaner at no cost.


Can you get a copy of the work order so I can show it to my dealership? I hate to have to prove it to them.


----------



## tlk-1997 (Aug 18, 2016)

I would like to chime in hear. My premier RS started to make a clunking noise at 500 miles at slows speeds. I just thought it was a tight suspension needing break in. After 2500 miles I took it in to my chevy dealer in central Florida and told them in detail about the clunking noise. I also had researched for any technical bulletins and could only find the front bearing bolts not torque properly but my cruze was built after the notice went out. The chevy dealer could not find anything wrong and tighten everything. The next day of driving the noise was still present. I called and took it back. Told them I would like a ride along with a tech. We drove the car on smooth surface at slow speeds and the noise was present. I left the car for more diagnostic and the dealer called be back with the results. They told be bad tie rod ends. This was on Saturday 9/10/2016. They ordered the parts that same day. The tie rod ends are to arrive today 9/14/2016. I will keep everyone up to date when I get the car back. Should be Thursday. This maybe another hush hush problem that chevy is having with the new cruze.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes let me know asap. Thanks for the update.


----------



## tlk-1997 (Aug 18, 2016)

As promised....update. Just picked the car up at 4:30pm today and drove it home. No noise or clunking! Issue Fixed! For everyone to know...Part # 13464344 tie rod ends. This is the updated part number. Now for the bonus information Technical Bulletin #16-NA-288 Date 9/9/2016


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome thanks. I going to forward this to my friend who sold me the car so I can get mine fixed.

Just out of curiosity how does the steering feel now? When I had rental when mine was getting under coated it didn't make he noise and steering felt tighter.


----------



## cruzelt2016 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah they just called me today and set me up to have mine replaced next week. Sorry for not chiming back in (pontiacgt) but they didn't give me a work order, so I called today and she said that the work order sheet will be generated when the part is replaced. The one they have right now has my vehicle info and the customer stated issue info but not the repair information. The head tech here at Regal Chevy in Lakeland, FL is the one that initiated the service bulletin and has requested for it to be investigated for recall status. He is a pretty cool guy that has been in the business for a while and showed me his emails with the company. I also asked him and he said he'll work on trying to get his hands on the OEM fog light kit for me.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

No problem tlk-1997 gave me what I needed. Sounds like some body didn't check the quality of these parts.


----------



## cruzelt2016 (Sep 2, 2016)

I know, and mine still has less than 1k miles. Started to notice the sound at around 500-600 miles.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Just got my cruze back today and this fixed the noise in mine.


----------



## GMCwantsLS1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Mine is doing this as well. Since it is a manual it clunks at low speed start and stop. I'll get an appointment to get it repaired at the dealership. It sounds just like bad ball joints popping but not over bumps. Just when the tires tow in or out.


----------

